# Impostare lo xulrunner di default

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

sto utilizzando un'applicazione java che non ne vuole sapere di funzionare. Questa applicazione deve usare xulrunner per poter funzionare ed ho scoperto, abilitando delle opzioni di debug, che lo xulrunner che rileva è situato in:

/opt/xulrunner

```
NativeSwing[1]: cannot use detected XULRunner: /opt/xulrunner
```

Quella directory appartiene a xulrunner-bin, ed io vorrei che come default fosse rilevata quest'altra: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2/, che dovrebbe essere la versione compilata.

Come si può impostare che quella sia la versione di xlrunner di default?

Eppure su un altro PC con Gentoo non ho questo problema. A qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa?

----------

## k01

non mi intendo di java, ma non è sufficiente fare un link simbolico?

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà no, perché la directory /opt/xulrunner è "piena" di files, e appartengono al pacchetto xulrunner-bin. Mentre l'altra directory, anch'essa piena di files, appartiene al pacchetto xulrunner. In pratica, secondo me, mi viene rilevata la "versione" sbagliata di xulrunner. Non capisco perché.

----------

## danydany

Hai visto qui?

http://java.dzone.com/news/mixing-swing-and-native-compon

Per quanto riguarda path di librerie:

- o viene definito da riga di comando (tipo "-Dxyz")

- o viene desunto da valore variabile ambiente

- o viene definito da apposito file di properties

- o viene impostato in fase di compilazione

- o una combinazione lineare delle precedenti.

----------

## fbcyborg

In realtà sto proprio usando quella libreria. Ho avuto un problema in merito e ne ho parlato in questo thread.

La cosa che non capisco è che sul PC fisso non ho dovuto fare niente in merito a xulrunner e non ho dovuto impostare nessuna variabile d'ambiente. Parte e basta.

Sul PC dove mi funziona il codice di cui sopra, ottengo:

NativeSwing[1]: XULRunner path: /usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.2/libxpcom.so

Mentre sul notebook, come dicevo prima:

NativeSwing[1]: cannot use detected XULRunner: /opt/xulrunner

E ancora non mi spiego il perché di questa cosa.

Eppure sul PC fisso (dove funziona), la variabile MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME non è settata, come non lo è LD_LIBRARY_PATH.

Leggendo la pagina che mi hai segnalato sembrerebbe opportuno fare un System.setProperty() per quanto riguarda il path di xulrunner, però rimane sempre il fatto che sul pc fisso non ho fatto nulla.

Per il resto non mi pare che dica molto.

EDIT: nel frattempo ho trovato questo.

Ho provato quindi a specificare a mano il path allo xulrunner che voglio usare e ora non ho più problemi con MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME, anche se comunque il programma non gira. Ad ogni modo non è normale che uno su un sistema debba specificare quel parametro e su un'altro non ci sia bisogno.

----------

## danydany

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> [...omississ...] non è normale che uno su un sistema debba specificare quel parametro e su un'altro non ci sia bisogno.

 

Si potrebbe investigare il "come viene definito il path di default"; di più non saprei.

----------

## fbcyborg

E infatti... Ho provato a contattare gli sviluppatori di xulrunner tramite la chat del loro sito ma proprio non risponde nessuno. Pensa che l'ultima volta che hanno modificato il topic del loro canale risale al 2006!!! booooh!

----------

## devilheart

perché hai sia xulrunner che xulrunner-bin?

----------

## fbcyborg

```
 * These packages depend on xulrunner:

app-text/acroread-9.3.1 (!minimal ? net-libs/xulrunner)

dev-java/swt-3.5.2 (xulrunner ? net-libs/xulrunner:1.9)

media-video/vlc-1.0.6 (nsplugin ? >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.8)

net-libs/libproxy-0.2.3-r3 (xulrunner ? >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11-r1:1.9)

www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6.3 (~net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.3[java=,wifi=,libnotify=,system-sqlite=])

www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-0.9.9.2 (net-libs/xulrunner:1.9)

www-plugins/moonlight-1.0.1 (>=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.5:1.9)
```

Anche swt vuole xulrunner, anche se in effetti io sto usando un swt.jar che è una versione superiore.

```
 * These packages depend on xulrunner-bin:

app-text/acroread-9.3.1 (!minimal ? net-libs/xulrunner-bin)
```

Ed in effetti me lo chiedevo anche io, ma a quanto pare se lo tira dietro acroread, due volte!!!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho "mezzo" risolto la faccenda, disinstallando xulrunner-bin, che fra l'altro è richiesto solo dal pacchetto acroread.

Disinstallandolo, il programma funziona perfettamente. Però continuo a non capire perché sul PC desktop, dove sono installati sia xulrunner che xulrunner-bin, non vi siano problemi.

Per questo ritorno alla domanda nel topic, visto che è un problema di sistema. Da che dipende quale xulrunner viene rilevato come default?

Fra l'altro, facendo revdep-rebuild, non mi viene nemmeno chiesto di reinstallarlo di nuovo questo xulrunner-bin.

Allora ci dev'essere qualche impiccio sull'ebuild di acroread, e dev'essere solo una coincidenza che qui sul desktop PC mi funzioni.

----------

## Onip

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> xulrunner-bin, che fra l'altro è richiesto solo dal pacchetto acroread.

 

Io ho acroread sia sul fisso sia sul notebook e non ho mai avuto bisogno di mettere xulrunner-bin

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Per questo ritorno alla domanda nel topic, visto che è un problema di sistema. Da che dipende quale xulrunner viene rilevato come default?

 

Credo che potrebbe essere una variabile d'ambiente, o per lo meno, monodevelop si lamenta che una certa "MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME" non è impostata. Magari se cerchi in questo senso trovi conferme

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho mascherato xulrunner-bin ed ecco cosa mi è stato installato al suo posto, come richiesto da acroread:

```
www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.58

www-client/seamonkey-bin-1.1.18
```

Non ho capito il perché di questa strana cosa.

----------

## Onip

(dall'ebuild)

se sei su amd64 (io sto su x86, ecco la differenza) e non hai la use minimal attivata allora serve uno tra seamonkey-bin e xulrunner-bin. Sul perchè (e se sia ancora una "limitazione" valida) non ne ho idea però.

----------

## fbcyborg

No, infatti non ho la use minimal.

Però comunque è strano che sul mio pc fisso non ho avuto quel problema. Sul notebook ho dovuto rimediare mascherando quel pacchetto.

----------

